# Tasmanian Devil and Ruby!



## Hyatt101 (Dec 2, 2012)

Ok, yes, now you really have to laugh at me... I gave them each their own blogs, but I didn't like having to update both, so we're starting an AWESOME new blog for both of them! (This is the only blog, i promise  )

So, anyway, I have 2 indoor buns that I will be writing about. They're both young females.

The first bunny is Tasmanian Devil, known as Taz or Tazzie. She's a female lionhead-dutch mix, but she has no dutch traits in her whatsoever! She's pretty hard to photograph (little wiggle butt!) and she's a dark brown color. She's a real sweetheart who loves to binky and run around. I'll post pics AND exclusive video of her ninja-karate chop-binkies! :biggrin: She's my little angel, (and mischievous devil-bun, oddly enough!) 

Then there's Ruby, my newest bun. She's a beautiful netherland dwarf bunny with a heart of gold! I love her to bits already! :hearts

Here are pictures of them: I have 2 of Taz as a baby, then Ruby as a baby, and then the last one is Ruby today:






















More posts coming, along with video and pics!!


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 2, 2012)

Grrrr.... I'm so mad! I just took a TON of pics of the buns, only to discover the cord I need to hook my camera to the computer is at my dad's, and i'm at my mom's right now!  



In other news, I asked the breeder I got Ruby from to send pics of Ruby's mom and dad, and she sent me some: 
The first pic is Ruby's mom, the second is her dad:












Maybe this explains why she doesn't look full Nethie?


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 2, 2012)

This is the link to my album of rabbits, you can see more pics of all my buns there  http://s1160.beta.photobucket.com/user/Hyatt101/media/Rabbits/0.jpeg.html


----------



## JBun (Dec 2, 2012)

Ruby's mom looks like a mismarked dwarf hotot. I'm not as familiar with ND, but the dad does look like he could be one. Can't wait til you get your camera cord so we can see new pics of your buns


----------



## whitelop (Dec 2, 2012)

I can't wait to see newer pictures of them! I bet they're adorable.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 2, 2012)

:inlove:


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks! I did this big photo shoot with them, and then realized I didn't have the cord... :grumpy:


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 2, 2012)

Btw, I forgot to mention their birthdays!! :lookaround

Taz was born on July 21st 2012, and Ruby was born September 6th 2012!


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm home sick today  Bad cough/cold/slight fever, etc. So, I'll be spending lots of time on RO and with the buns!


----------



## whitelop (Dec 3, 2012)

Sorry to hear that you're sick, but its always nice to spend the day with the buns! They always seem to make you feel better.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 3, 2012)

Definitely!


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 3, 2012)

Okay, so I saw this little pet carrier in the store... I almost died, it was sooo cute! I want to get it for my buns! Does anyone else have one?
My only question with it though, was, if they pee in it, can you wash it? I would probably have to wait till they're more litter trained, but are those kind of carriers good? 
This is it: 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2751754&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No


And then, I went to the petsmart website, and i saw this.... http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2751754&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No 
oh my word, I want it for my outdoor buns!!!!!

Okay, now I have to make a bunny wish list!


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 3, 2012)

My bunny wish list: 

1. Pet carrier above.
2. New Toys for them
3. NIC get done!!!!!
4. harness!


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 3, 2012)

sorry to hear you're sick, that really sucks! hopefully bunny snuggles will help a little.

the first link is the same as the second, btw...

you definitely want a carrier that can be cleaned easily - has nothing to do with litter box training and everything to do with the fact that there's not a litter box IN a carrier. if they've gotta go, they've gotta go.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 3, 2012)

haha, yeah you're right...

Big news! I moved the buns into the bog NIC just now! They seem to like it! *fingers crossed* There's a divider, and I have some toys/grass mats in there, so I think they're set for now! Pictures WOULD be coming if i had that stinking cord!!


----------



## JBun (Dec 3, 2012)

Sometimes you don't have to have the exact cord that came with your camera. If your mom has a computer cord with the right kind of connector to hook to your camera, then that will work too.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 3, 2012)

I already checked for another cord 

But, I feel like doing back flips... THE CAGE IS AWESOME! :yahoo:


----------



## JBun (Dec 3, 2012)

Yay!!! I bet your buns are happy running around in there  Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 3, 2012)

So, even though I don't have pics yet to share, I will give a quick update:

Both bbuns seem to like their new cage; Ruby is exploring more than Taz. Taz is laying in her grass cave which she had for awhile in her little cage, but then I had taken it out to give her more space. I think she's happy to be reunited with it!

For Ruby, I took a little cardboard box and filled it with hay, and she's loving it! Oops, she just knocked her food bowl down :rollseyes: 

But, i think all is well. I'll be getting more toys and fun things for them soon, but for starters, they just have the following:
Taz--grass mat, grass cave, homemade toys, litterbox, food and water,
Ruby--box with hay, litterbox, homemade toys, food and water. 

I think it's kinda strange Taz isn't checking out more of her cage, although she used to spend most of her time in the cave, so i must have made her kinda sad when I took it away, poor girl! At least she has it now!  

Oddly enough, the buns kinda have this 'schedule' where they'll be moving around at night, in the morning be hungry for food and jump around, then, as the day goes on, settle down until late afternoon, around 4:00, and then that's when they get the most playtime. Do any of your buns have a 'schedule' like that?


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 3, 2012)

bunnies are crepuscular, which means they're most active in the morning/evening and sleep through most of the day 

mine are up and about most of the night like I am... by mid-morning they're very lethargic and "go away mom, we're sleepy".


----------



## whitelop (Dec 3, 2012)

Foo's schedule is: 7am wake up, get hay and pets. 
I open the door then or around 12pm. 
At like 3pm she gets lunch. Then she goes and naps in her fur blanket. 
Around 6pm she wakes up completely, and eats the rest of her lunch and follows me around. 
Around 11pm, she gets dinner. 
Then around 3am, I close her cage door. If I remember to, because a lot of the time I won't remember. lol.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 3, 2012)

Cute Morgan!  Jennifer: whatever big fancy word that is describes my bunnies to a tee, haha!


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 3, 2012)

Ugh... So, litter training is still not going well, even though I thought it was. Taz is going on the grass mat, and Ruby is going in the cardboard box! UGH! Taz is hopping in her litterbox, but just won't 'go'! Will they both establish a corner in the cage that they go in?


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 3, 2012)

Taz and Ruby have been sniffing each other through the bars.. no agression though, thank goodness!


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 3, 2012)

Okay, I think i have finally figured out the reason why they won't 'go' in the litterbox.... (dun dun dun) They're CORNER litterboxes! If I had the square ones, my theory is that they would use them, because I had this cardboard box in Ruby's side of the cage, and she used it as a litterbox, and I just used hay, not bedding inside it. Is it because its just more comfy for her? Is this the reason? Have I finally struck gold!!?? :bunny19


----------



## JBun (Dec 3, 2012)

If it's the small corner boxes then yeah, they might just feel too squished in there to go pee. I would pull the grass mat out and the cardboard box, cause they'll just keep peeing on them, and instead line the floor of their litter boxes with hay over a layer of litter, for now, until you are able to get bigger square ones. A lot of times they'll pee in the box with the hay because they are already in there eating the hay, and it's just easy to go potty at the same time. And it might be that the grass feels more comfy on their feet then the real litter does. Just put a nice layer of grass over the litter in their corner boxes for now, and see if that works. If you do get some square ones, you can just use a cat litter box, or even just a plain plastic bin, that's used for storing things in. By the way, what kind of flooring do you have in their new cage?

Do you still let Taz and Ruby have playtime together?


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 3, 2012)

They have tile flooring on their cage. They can sniff each other slightly through the bars, but no, i haven't introduced them again... Should I?
I took away the box and mat, and Ruby is laying in her litterbox contentedly, and I think Taz pooped in the litterbox! Tazzie peed on the tile, so I wiped it up, and put the paper towel that had pee on it in the litterbox, and she hasn't peed outside the litterbox, but then again, I don't know if she's peed since then  
Oh my word, Ruby looks like the funniest thing the way she is laying!  She's resting her head in the itterbox, it's so cute! I'll snap a picture!
Taz is devoted to that little cave of hers, she jumps on top of it, moves it around, the little goof!  I noticed she left a lot of cecotropes (sp?) in the first half hour or so of her being in the new cage. Is that normal?


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 3, 2012)

I stupidly tried to make doors on the NIC and clipped a few zipties, but because of how it's connected to the grids that make up the floor (tile is on top of the floor grids) they won't open! Grr


----------



## whitelop (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm sorry you can't get your doors open. You'll figure it out though. 

As for litter boxes, I got smaller kitten sized ones from walmart. They were like $2.50 a box.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks Morgan!! Everything worked out with the doors, thankfully!


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 3, 2012)

So.... The doors on the NIC cage look good, pics are coming! 

What do you guys use for good, store bought rabbit toys? My buns just don't seem like they LOVE toys, but maybe they need something more interesting than cardboard toys? I know about grass mats, caves, etc, but what are some more fun toys that they might like? I just feel like the cardboard doesn't entertain them enough, especially Ruby! 

Thanks, and sorry no pictures are here yet, but in a few days I will get my cord! Hopefully my blog will be more exciting then! :biggrin2:


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 3, 2012)

Taz and Ruby seem to be litter box trained...? No poos/pee outside the litterbox since I put the pee-soaked paper towel in there and put hay in there... I shouldn't get my hopes up though!


----------



## JBun (Dec 3, 2012)

I think the cecotropes might just be from her being distracted by her new cage. I'm glad she likes her little hay cave. They sound happy in their new home  I was just wondering if you had let them play together. It's really up to you if you want to do it. Just be ready to split them up if it looks like there might be a fight. I have a 4 mo. old boy and 10 week old boy together and they are best buddies. The older boy is starting to get his hormones in. He doesn't really bug the baby but I may need to separate them soon. They are so happy snuggling and grooming with each other that I don't want to separate them until I have to.

That's very hopeful on the litterbox training. Let's hope it sticks, right  I have several different toys I try. Some of my bunnies like toys better then others. One of my rabbits loves this hanging chew toy. It's a chain with a bell on the end and a bunch of wooden blocks on it for him to chew on. It's funny, he'll play with it by sticking his nose under it and tossing it over his back. He does this over and over again, but he doesn't chew on it. All of my other rabbits don't play with theirs but they like to chew the blocks. I have some hard plastic wiffle balls, but my buns don't seem as interested in those. I make willow rings and my buns love to chew those up. I bought some willow balls and they like those too, but it's kind of expensive when it just gets chewed up in one day. Hard dried pine cones are a good chew toy that my rabbits like too. When they are better litter box trained, you can start giving them cardboard dig boxes to dig in and chew up, and fleece blankets to dig on and snuggle in, but you don't want to give those to them yet until their litter box habits have improved.


----------



## whitelop (Dec 4, 2012)

Foo loves tp rolls. Sometimes i get her willow balls, but they get pricey like Jenny said. She also has hard plastic rings, that are baby toys that she likes. They're attached to her cage side and top. She rattles them to get my attention.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 4, 2012)

That's cute Morgan!

I think I will keep introducing them, but they're sniffing each other through the bars, and they seem fine! 

As for the litterboxes, both buns are doing well! There was only pee in the litterbox, and just a few stray poops outside the litterbox. The rest was all in there! :biggrin2

Last night, Ruby dead-bunny flopped in her litterbox! It was so cute! my mom called me in, and she was like, "Christina... come here... I think... something's wrong with Ruby!" Now, my mom is tolerant of the buns, but she doesn't know a thing about them!  So, I went in, and Ruby was dead bunny flopped in her litterbox! I told my mom what it was and why they do it, and she didn't really get it, but oh well!  She was the same way when I told her about cecotropes!


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 4, 2012)

Ahh! Does anyone else not like this new software? No offense, but i can't find anything!


----------



## JBun (Dec 4, 2012)

Yeah, I'm totally lost too.

Lol, that is so funny about Ruby and your mom's reaction. That's why you have all of us. We all love to hear about each others rabbits and totally understand the funny and cute things they do


----------



## whitelop (Dec 5, 2012)

The first time I saw Foo DBF I flipped out! I ran over to her cage and pretty much screamed at her because she looked totally dead! hahaha. So I can see where your mom was coming from. But that is such a great thing that she is already flopping out like that! She seems like a really easy going bun who is really comfortable already! It looks like you got yourself a great little bun!


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks  I really love her! 

Also: can anyone tell me how to make it so that when replies are posted to threads I follow, it goes to my email? It used to do that, but now with this software, it doesn't. 


Now I'll do a little update: 
So, their NIC cage now has doors, thank goodness! And they've started to not use their litterboxes to poop again! :X I haven't seen any pee on the floor of the cage, but Ruby is pooping near her litterbox, and Taz is just everywhere!  I guess it'll take some time! 

Do any of you guys have ramps in your NIC? Right now, I don't, and my buns are so small, they can't jump up to the next level. If you had ramps, how did you attach them to the level and floor of the cage?


----------



## whitelop (Dec 5, 2012)

I don't have a NIC cage, so I can't help you with that one. 
But I can help with the litter box issues. Since they're aren't spayed yet, they aren't 100% poop in the litter box yet. They probably won't be until you get them spayed. You could sweep up their poops and put them in the box, so they get a better idea of what needs to happen in the box, but they probably won't always poop in there. 
Even Foo, who is nearly perfect with her pee box habits, she will still poop outside her box in her cage and when she is out. She is better now, but she still poops outside the box. Its just something that happens with rabbits, and something to get used to. hahaha. They poop like a million times a day and would have to sit in their litter box all day long to get every single one in there!


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 5, 2012)

Yeah, I figured they'd never poop every single time in the litterbox, but I did hope it would be a little better! 

We have a new problem: hay and poop are falling through the little crack at the back of the NIC, and where the divider is because the tiles obviously aren't touching with the divider. We need something to line the inside of the cage with so that poops and stray hay can't fall out the back. Any ideas?

Also, Taz and Ruby had a sort of 'fight' today  I was cleaning the cages, and since the doors were open, Taz went into Ruby's side of the cage. After sniffing each other, they were fine, and eventually Taz hopped back into her own half of the cage. BUT, when Ruby went into Taz's side of the cage, Taz didn't like it and started chasing her, and they were going in a little circle chasing each other. I couldn't tell if they were nipping, it looked like it, but no scratches were inflicted and no fur torn out. Ruby seems kind of, upset now. She's sitting at the back of her cage, and just looks... depressed. Maybe i'm overreacting. But, I separated them immediately, and they are fine. Was Taz being territorial? I just thought it was weird that Taz was fine in Ruby's side of the cage, but when Ruby went to her side she got angry.


----------



## JBun (Dec 5, 2012)

I've found putting some sort of step in works better then a ramp. I wish I could see your setup, then I would know better what to recommend. So either make the second level lower so it will be easier for them to jump up to, or put a box in there that they can jump up on first, or add a new lower level that will act as a step.

Yeah, babies poop everywhere! As long as they are getting the pee in the litter box, they're doing great  If you have some of the linoleum left over, you could try to ziptie a border of it to keep the poop and hay in there. If they start chewing on it though, then you may need to try something else. Like using 1x2 boards instead.

Poor Ruby  Just give her lots of snuggles. She was probably upset cause she's still a baby and didn't understand why Taz didn't want to snuggle and be friends. Taz might have been being territorial, or she could have been chasing Ruby to hump her. Best to just not let Ruby go in Taz's side of the cage. Taz is older so she could be starting to be territorial about her cage, but Ruby is still a baby so she wouldn't care much if Taz came into her side of the cage.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks Jenny! Yes, I felt so bad for little Ruby, but she's better now. 

Aside from the hay in their litterbox, I bought those rolling things that you can fill with hay and hang on their cage. That way, it can kind of act as another toy, and I could even stick some veggies or treats in there. Taz loves it! 

Ruby is much better about the litterbox than Taz; I've only seen 2 stray poops from her, and everything else in the litterbox. 

As for the cage, I'll post pics once I have the camera cord.


----------



## JBun (Dec 5, 2012)

Little Ruby sounds like she's a well behaved bun  If you can hang Taz's hay wheel over her litter box(so she has to sit in the litter box to eat the hay out), it might help keep more of her poops in the litter box.


----------



## holtzchick (Dec 5, 2012)

Have your parents help you make one of these! 

I have one for each bun and I find it's so much better than anything I've ever tried.. 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f69/stormhaven-litter-system-step-step-instructions-48510/


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 5, 2012)

JBun said:


> Little Ruby sounds like she's a well behaved bun  If you can hang Taz's hay wheel over her litter box(so she has to sit in the litter box to eat the hay out), it might help keep more of her poops in the litter box.



That's a really good idea... I'll go move it now...


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 5, 2012)

That's really cool holtzchick!!


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 5, 2012)

I have a question: can you use flash on a camera on a rabbit? I didn't think you could... but i have the hardest time photography Taz because she's a dark brown bunny, and the room she's in is painted green, which gives the photos a little tint that I don't like. It's easy to photograph Ruby, because she's got white fur. If you have a dark colored bunny, how do you photograph it so that it looks nice?


----------



## JBun (Dec 5, 2012)

I use a flash all the time. Poor buns used to get that startled deer in the headlights look , but now they are so used to it they hardly pay attention and won't hold still anymore for photos. I think the only time you might not want to use one is for a new rabbit that is really timid or scared, just so you aren't freaking it out or anything.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks Jenny! I'm glad i can use flash  It'll make photographing Taz a lot easier!


----------



## whitelop (Dec 7, 2012)

How are your bun buns doing? I can't wait to get some updated pictures of them!


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi Morgan! For whatever reason, I don't get subscribed emails to this thread. ugh.

Anyway, the buns are doing great! Ruby is, I think, fully litter trained, Taz is getting there. Unfortunately, I really lost the camera cord and it's driving me crazy! I have soo many pics!  

Today, something interesting happened. I had just cleaned the cage, and they have another level, but they need ramps to get up there because they're so tiny. We haven't put ramps in yet, but we are soon. Anyway, I walk into the room, and Ruby had jumped up onto the second level...? I didn't think she could, and more importantly, I was worried she couldn't or wouldn't get down; being too scared of the height. So, I put her back down, and watched her, but she didn't jump up again. now I'm wondering if she's been jumping up there the whole time, and I just never saw her, or if that was her first time. I'm curious if she'll do it again, but I have no way of telling since we're at school all day 5 days a week. I think I know for sure that Taz can't jump up, but I have to wonder about little Ruby. I'd like to see her jump, just to make sure she can get up easily, and she's not in danger of getting hurt. 
What do you think? I don't want to put a ramp in if she doesn't need it, but how can I tell if she really can jump up there, or if it was like a one time, random thing she did?


----------



## whitelop (Dec 8, 2012)

How high is the second level? Is it like a grid high? 
A lot of smaller buns jump I think. I'm sure its a little surprising. I don't have a small bun and my bun doesn't really jump. But I've seen her jump on top of her cage. lol. She jumped down just fine, I think you should watch her and see if she needs the ramp or not. Maybe you could put a box in there that is half the height of the grid and has a harder top so she won't fall through, and maybe she could use that as a step or something. Thats what I would do, just to test her out. 
But maybe as she gets older, she'll be able to jump better. 
Maybe someone else with a smaller bun would be able to help you with the levels and ramps and stuff.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 8, 2012)

It is about a grid high. She's such a goof, I thought she couldn't jump to save her life, and there she is chillin' out on the second level  
I'll try the box thing, too! Thanks for the idea  I just got nervous because then I thought, what if she can't jump down? I guess that's kind of ridiculous though, if she was hungry or something I think she'd jump down, but I don't want her to get hurt, because if she should fall, it's a tile floor. Maybe I'm being too paranoid and scared...


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 8, 2012)

Since I can't get the pics up yet, here's my rabbit photobucket album link, you can see pics of all my rabbits and past rabbits there  
http://s1160.beta.photobucket.com/user/Hyatt101/media/Rabbits/IMG_4579.jpg.html


----------



## JBun (Dec 8, 2012)

You could also lower the second level so they wouldn't have to jump as high to get up there.


----------



## whitelop (Dec 8, 2012)

:yeahthat: I thought about that after I had already gotten off the computer. lol. 
Does she have a blanket or anything on the floor of her cage? Something to soften the landing of her jumping down, would probably be good.

I just looked at your photobucket album of pictures of your rabbits. They're all really adorable. 
But there are two rabbits that are in one picture, they're outside, its looks like a REW and a orange bun. Do you know what kind of buns they are? To me they kind of look like New Zealand's, but I'm not sure. I really really like them though! hahaha.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 9, 2012)

Oh those buns (the REW and the one that looks like new Zealand) were our old buns who passed away years ago  We weren't sure of their breeds, but they do look like New Zealands! 

I don't have blankets in their cage YET, just because I want to wait until they're litter trained fully, but I do have grass mats in their cage. I think what I want to try first is the box, or step idea, but lowering the level might be good too. Thanks for the replies!


----------



## whitelop (Dec 9, 2012)

I figured the buns were older, they were very pretty.  

I forgot you had grass mats in their cage! I agree with trying a box first, that way you don't have to like un-do the work that you did on the cage to adjust it. hahaha. And bunnies LOVE boxes! So Ruby would probably love a box, since she seems like a playful little bun.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 9, 2012)

Yes, definitely  I had given her a little cardboard box to play with (it wasn't one I could use for a step) and she loved it! If I get a strong box for the step, if I cut it to make a cave, but also a step, will it become too weak?


----------



## whitelop (Dec 9, 2012)

If the hole is in the side and not the top, then I don't think so. Like get a strong box, put some weight on it; cut a hole in the side and put some weight on it and see how it does. Think about how much they weigh, basically nothing! hahaha. 

Foo has a box, its a diaper box. BUT, she doesn't chew on cardboard. The ONLY reason she has a diaper box with all the logos and ink on it is because she DOESN'T chew on the box. I've watched her carefully. That is good strong box though, if you could find something like that, it would be good. Or if you could find like a plastic storage bin that was the right height, you could use that too. 

Someone might know more about cardboard boxes as caves/steps.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 9, 2012)

I would use a box like that, but I'm sure my bunnies would chew it with the ink  I'll try to find a sturdy box and cut a hole in the side for a cave, so it can serve as a hideout, and a step  Yeah, I have really small bunnies, so they don't weigh a lot at all.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 9, 2012)

my bunnies got their NIC cage at 11-12 weeks old (basically as soon as I was confident Nala couldn't get her head stuck in the grids any more)... looks like they would've weighed about 22-26 oz at the time. Nala took to the levels like a fish to water; Gaz was reluctant at first, but Nala and I showed her how to get up and down the levels and I started putting a pellet bowl up there and suddenly Gaz was hopping up and down the levels like a pro. I don't remember Ruby's age/breed, but considering my rabbits were quite young when they got the condo and are very small breeds, my guess is that Ruby really doesn't need an extra step or ramp if the levels are one grid up - she'll use them more as she gets used to them (putting some veggies or her pellets or something up there would get her using the levels more). Taz could probably benefit from a half-step, though, just because of the break in her leg when she was younger.

if you use a litter box grid, putting the litter box below the level would lessen the gap they have to jump up by a few inches if they get in the box first and then jump up.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks Jennifer! Ruby is around 3 1/2 months old, and she is a netherland dwarf. Taz is a lionhead like Nala, and she's around 4 months old. I think I'll try the step for Taz definitely, because she has this little grass cave and she loves to get on top of it, which assures me she will probably do the same to the box. Ruby may or may not need the step, but if at that age Nala was able to jump up, I'm sure Ruby could too, if I just help her a little. If i put her food up there for awhile (not the whole day, so she won't be too hungry, but in the morning, when she's hungry enough) do you think she'll want it so much that she'll jump up?


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 10, 2012)

So, not much new to report. Ruby continues to jump up onto the second level without step or ramp, but has not yet shown me that she can get down...? Also, she's looking a little plump around her neck area. Could it be a dewlap!?!?! :shock: I took several pic and am working on finding that cord! 

Taz is as usual, slowly improving with her litterbox habits, but she has a way of being so NOISY when she hops around, spilling anything in her path (hence the name "Tasmanian Devil, you know, the character who spins around and knocks everything down in his path!) She'll run right over her bowls, making a super loud clang that jumps me every time! I also bought her a hay roller thing, and she LOVES it! She just loves hay, more so than Ruby, although Ruby likes her hay too. 

My outdoor buns: They're doing great, staying warm, and I give them a little extra food so they can plump up a little for winter!  They really don't eat a lot of hay, i've noticed. Is this normal? They don't eat nearly so much as my indoor buns, even though they're given the same amount. Thankfully, it's been slightly warmer here, so the bottles haven't frozen in a few days, though we change them each day. 

Oops, scratch that part about Ruby not being able to get down, I just saw her jump down!


----------



## whitelop (Dec 10, 2012)

bhahaha. I'm glad she can jump down! I would be worried about that too, and I would probably sit and watch her until she jumped down. 

The outside rabbits I'm sure eat a lot of hay still, they just probably trample it down and its hard to tell when its gone; unless its ALL gone. Foo does that too sometimes when she sits in her box a lot. 

I don't know if that chubbiness around Ruby's neck is her dewlap or not. I hope so! I love dewlaps! They're adorable. 
I'm glad to hear that everybun is doing so well!


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks Morgan!  I think a dewlap would be cute on little Ruby!


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm glad ruby can get down . Gazzles took a long time to be as comfortable with getting down as going up, I dunno if the color of the fleece and then the coroplast (once I had to take away the fleece) threw off her depth perception or what - she was quick to jump down out of the condo, but not so much with the inside jumps.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 14, 2012)

I now have reason to believe that Tazzie jumped up too, because I saw a few little poops on her level, and the grass cave is up there too, and it was chewed more. Crazy buns....


----------



## whitelop (Dec 14, 2012)

hahaha. Buns are crazy! Sometimes they're very surprising.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 14, 2012)

Well said morgan  
I think Ruby MIGHT be forming a dewlap.. not sure though! One thing I wanted to ask you guys: how do you clean your NIC cage? Bear in mind my buns aren't 100% litter trained either. As for smell, I know it's one of those things you have to deal with when you own rabbits, but I want to dilute it somehow!


----------



## whitelop (Dec 14, 2012)

I don't have a NIC cage, but my cage still has a plastic bottom and no bedding. 

What I do is, I scoop her litter box, every day or every other day. I sweep out her cage when I scoop her litter box. She spills hay and doesn't always poop in the box. So I sweep all that up. 
Once a week, I spray the bottom out with a mix of white vinegar, water and eucalyptus oil. You don't have to have the eucalyptus oil, that just happens to be my primary multi-purpose cleaner. Anyway, I spray it out. Let it sit for a minute, the wipe it away with paper towels. I then spray my Pure Ayre animal smell defuser into her cage and let it sit for a minute, then wipe it completely dry. 
Once a week, when I do her cage bottom, I also clean her litter box the same way. Then reorganize her cage, attach everything back to it and she gets to go back in. 

I think you linoleum in your cage, and I'm sure you could do the same things I do. But vinegar is a great natural cleaner and tends to take the smell of rabbit away from the cage. Its good to use in the litter boxes to, for cleaning. 
But basically to keep the smell down, just stay on top of it. Like when you come home from school, sweep their cages out. I got a tiny broom and dust pan for like 1.50 at walmart, its a wonder! 
To keep them using the litter boxes, I would continue to put the potty mess in the litter box, so they know that its okay to go in there. So like every few days, I would clean the litter box out, but maybe leave a little tiny bit of pee and a few poops; just get the majority. 

I just rambled all that out. Sorry, I'm watching the news.


----------



## whitelop (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh and the grass mats, I would shake them out frequently. Get the fur and whatever poop you've missed. Unfortunately you probably can't clean those things properly. You could probably google to see if you can wash those mats. You could find something else to use, that is washable and you could wash it frequently.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks Morgan!


----------



## JBun (Dec 14, 2012)

Sounds like your buns like their new home and are getting more used to it  Do they lay by each other next to the divider, or try and groom each other?


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 14, 2012)

Jenny: They will sniff each other and try to groom each other


----------



## whitelop (Dec 14, 2012)

Awww. I bet that is ADORABLE! Do you still let them play together?


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 14, 2012)

It is cute  From time to time I let them play, but after the little "dispute" they had (they kinda chased each other around, but thankfully no fur was pulled or bites or scratches!) So I'm a little hesitant. Should I keep letting them play together?


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 14, 2012)

if they're getting into tiffs, I'd hold off on the play time.

a whisk broom or small wet/dry vac works wonders... I also use this product called "noodor" that I got from the pet section of walmart that does a great job of making smells go away - I just spritz it on the flooring and then wipe it up with paper towels.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks jennifer! We'll look for noodor!


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 15, 2012)

Update: Things aren't going well.  The room smells, so we're going to try noodor, but that's not even the real problem. Their NIC cage isn't what I thought it would be! Poop falls through the crack along the divider where the tiles don't touch, and it falls out the back. Any ideas for what to use for a guard so the poop doesn't fall through?? This is what I had envisioned when I built the cage: Taz and Ruby would be litter trained, so everyday i would clean their litterboxes, and like once a week do a big cleaning of the whole cage. Ugh.

My mom is getting more and more frustrated; i just didn't think this was how the cage would work! What do I do? We spent close to $100 for the cage when all was said and done. Is there any way I can work this out? Do I have to scrap the cage altogether(that scares me!) I think I just need some advice! Did any of you have a tough time with your NIC cage?


----------



## Kipcha (Dec 15, 2012)

Once they get spayed, there will probably be a huge difference in litter habits. With Nemo, one of our rescues, she used to be HORRIBLE with the litterbox and would go everywhere but there. However, we got her spayed just recently and since she got her litterbox back after healing, she has been SPOTLESS. I have seen maybe three little poops outside the box while I clean but everything else is right where it should be. So that _could _very well possibly solve your problem.

I cannot remember what your cage looks like, but do you have chloroplast? If so, you can build borders for the sides. I wouldn't scrap it, there are plenty of ways to fix your problem.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 15, 2012)

switching to coroplast would definitely help, as the process to make coroplast floors involves creating borders a few inches high on the sides which would keep the poop contained (and if there's a pee accident, would stop pee from going over the side).

this site shows how to do coroplast floors: http://www.guineapigcages.com/cubes.htm


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks! I have tiles right now, so I think I'll try chloroplast and noodor. They're too young to be spayed right now  
I'm glad that there's a couple ways to make this cage work out. Thanks guys!


----------



## Kipcha (Dec 15, 2012)

Not saying you'll get them spayed now, just saying that _when_ you do it should help.

Hopefully the cage winds up working better for you.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks Amanda! I do hope to get them spayed eventually!


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 17, 2012)

Quick update: I found my camera cord! Once all the pics upload, I'll post them here!  Get ready for photo overload (if i'm patient enough to upload them all!) 

Ruby continues to jump on the 2nd level! She's sitting on it now as i type <3


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 17, 2012)

More thorough update: Taz and Ruby and Cocoa, pockets, and Ranger are all doing great! I love them all to death 
Today, I gave Taz and Ruby some romaine heart lettuce. Taz wolfed hers down like a crazy rabbit, but Ruby was extremely tentative to eat it. She doesn't eat much anyway, (just parcels her pellets out each day) although she eats a ton of hay, and sometimes she'll finish her pellets so I'll give her another scoop. But I just think it's so strange Ruby doesn't like veggies! She took a few small bites after i coaxed her to, then turned her furry little bum to me to tell me she'd had enough! The romaine will just sit in her cage and dry out overnight, so I'll give a little of it to Tazzie, as she's begging at the door :rollseyes 
Oh well... Ruby gave up on the not-so-nommy lettuce and is going for her hay instead. Strange bun! Now that I think about it, she eats A LOT of hay each day; more than Taz. Should I cut back a little?


----------



## JBun (Dec 18, 2012)

No, let her eat the hay, it's good for her  Rabbits can be so picky. I've had rabbits that wouldn't eat carrots, but sometimes they can get used to something and start to like it. 

Can't wait to see pictures


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 18, 2012)

Nala's like that with most veggies (she LOVES kale and sometimes nibbles on cilantro or lettuce) - she'd rather eat hay. hay is really good for them, though, so it's not a big deal.


----------



## Kipcha (Dec 18, 2012)

Definitely do not cut back on hay, it's the best thing for her.

Did Ruby get fed veggies at the previous place? She may not be entirely sure on what they are. Some of the rabbits we have gotten where they never had veggies have sometimes taken months to start eating them because they are unsure if they can be eaten.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 18, 2012)

She did get some veggies at her old home, but maybe not much. She just doesn't eat a lot, for example, she hasn't finished her tiny bowl of food from early this morning, whereas Taz has finished it and wants another bowl!


----------



## holtzchick (Dec 21, 2012)

How are the bunnies doing?


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 21, 2012)

holtzchick said:


> How are the bunnies doing?



They're doing very well! I bought a harness to try and see if they liked it, but I can't get it on  Can someone please tell me how?


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 21, 2012)

Uploading pics now! Get ready!


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 21, 2012)

Oh dear.. how do you get photos on here? I have them on Iphoto


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 21, 2012)

Ugh I figured it out but my stupid internet keeps going out; we're having a wind/rain storm here


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 21, 2012)

Ugh I figured it out but my stupid internet keeps going out; we're having a wind/rain storm here  Sorry for double posts


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 21, 2012)

Trying again..... okay, i give up! I get them all uploaded, and then i push "upload" and nothing happens!!! GRR


----------



## whitelop (Dec 22, 2012)

I don't know how to use Iphoto. I use photobucket. 
Are the pictures just not loading onto iphoto? It might be just because your internet was acting a little weird because of the storm, lol. I would just use photobucket if you can, you know how to use that. I seen you post pictures! lol I hope you figure it out, because I know we're all excited to see the pictures!


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 22, 2012)

Yeah, the new software threw me off a little; I thought they said no to use photobucket..? Anyway, I'll try again! nope, didn't work  I keep clicking the little paper clip, downloading the images, and then when I push the "upload" icon it doesn't work! My iphoto isn't the problem, it's that little paper clip icon on here  I'll try photobucket


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 22, 2012)

Test picture:


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 22, 2012)

Haha! It worked! Get ready for more pictures! (And do excuse the droppings in the cage, these pics were taken before I cleaned it out!) These are all pics of Ruby:


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 22, 2012)

More pics! This time, i have some of Taz as well; (she's hard to photograph, so not as many pics of her as Ruby!) 




This was the grass cave Taz has. as you can see, it's taken a beating!




---- hay roller thing Taz adores!






--this is a good view of their cage. sorry about the mess, i literally took a ton of pics, and then cleaned the cage :rollseyes






--pretty Taz! Geez, as i look at these pics, there are a LOT of droppings! 




---grooming through the bars




---a good view of the divider





---Tazzie exploring the room!


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 22, 2012)

UGH I'm so mad about 10 picture limit! I had 18 pics in this post and had to delete them


----------



## whitelop (Dec 22, 2012)

Just post the rest of the pictures in more posts! 

They are so cute! Oh wow. I LOVE love love the picture of Ruby laying in her litter/hay box with her little leg out! I awwwed out loud at that one. 
MORE PICTURES!


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 22, 2012)

good god, that's a lot of poop! man, am I glad I got my girls spayed. their stuff used to look like that, too... it's SO much better now!

they're adorable... and that's a HUGE cage - looks great


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks! Yes, I want to get them spayed when they're old enough! The pic you loved morgan was what my mom saw when she thought Ruby was dead 

More pictures to come, although I might end up repeating some on accident


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 22, 2012)

---Grass cave that Tazzie destroyed! She loves it though 




--- hay roller Taz adores!




---this is the clip we use for the cage doors




























Jennifer: Yeah, sorry about the poop! We clean their cages every day, so that just happened to be before I cleaned it!


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 22, 2012)

Sorry about pic repeats!


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 22, 2012)

---This was a cardboard toy I made


----------



## JBun (Dec 22, 2012)

I love your pictures!!! It's fun to see your cage setup and your buns. They both look really happy  Yes, rabbits can be messy little critters when they want to be. I have an idea that might help cut down on your buns leaving their poops everywhere, so much. It's something that worked with my rabbit, Baby. She used to have a corner litter box. She was driving me crazy cause she would dig the litter out of it, she would pee on the floor of her cage instead of her litter box, and she was leaving her poops all over her cage. It was always a big mess to clean up. So I went to walmart and got a rectangle kitty litter box that is about 14x19. I put in a layer of litter that is thicker at the back part of the litter box where she usually pees, and toward the front of the litter box I put some hay for her. I also moved the litter box to the corner where there is a divider between her and another one of my rabbits. It's worked wonderfully. She never pees outside of the litterbox now, and there are hardly ever any poops outside of it either. She has to sit in the litter box to eat her hay so that helps keep almost all of her poops in the box. I think it has also helped with any territorial marking by placing the litter box by the divider between the two cages. So if you can afford to get two new litter boxes, then it may help your buns with being a little less messy. I think I paid about $7 for mine. You'll want to make sure the one you get is only 14 inches wide so that it will fit in the cubby hole where your litter boxes are now. You may be able to get the same one I got. It should fit in that space fine. By the way, your Ruby looks a lot like my Baby, but Baby is a hotot/lionhead mix. And yes, Baby likes to nap in hers too, on top of her soft hay pile


----------



## whitelop (Dec 22, 2012)

That litter box set up is the same I used for Foo. She started going in the box a lot more when I did it like that, then I put the grate on top of it and she peed in it 100% of the time and poop was about 80%, which was pretty good. 
Taz is so cute! 

Aww Jenny, Baby is so pretty. You're right Ruby and Baby look similar! They're both so adorable.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 22, 2012)

Aww, Baby is precious! Yes, we were planning on buying 2 more rectangle litterboxes per rabbit, so to increase chances on them going in there! Ruby is really good about peeing in the litterbox, but is starting to get 'sloppy' with her poops  Taz is...at this point... hopeless! Haha, hopefully she'll get better with more than one litterbox in the cage!
Thanks guys! I'll post the last of my pics later!


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 23, 2012)

Last of the pictures: (I don't THINK I repeated any picture, but tell me if I did!)



















---I let Taz out, and she was checking out Ruby's half of the cage.









---I took this cardboard box (I replace it once its dirty) and put tons of hay in it, and put it on Ruby's top level, and she LOVES it! She uses it as a litterbox when she's on the top level, so I have to get rid of the box and replace it often.





---Taz checking out my printer


----------



## whitelop (Dec 23, 2012)

They're both so cute. I love Taz's single mane, its really cute! 

Ruby is adorable! Is she small? I know she's a hotot but, she looks kind of big to me. That could just be the picture. You know, the camera adds 10 lbs. lol


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 23, 2012)

Haha yeah!  Ruby's pretty small, she's thinner in body structure than Taz, but I haven't weighed her yet. She's a tiny thing though  The pics do make her look much bigger than she is; when the breeder I got her from sent me pics of her before I got her, I thought she looked huge! But, then, I got her, and I was surprised at how small she was!


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 23, 2012)

Does Ruby look like she's forming a dewlap to you guys?


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 27, 2012)

New update: ( this is sent from my iPad so excuse any mistakes  ) we did this thing to Taz and Ruby's cage to keep poop ffrom falling out the back... We put cardboard around the back, but we also folded it at the bottom and tucked part of it under the cage so that the poop would hopefully stay in the cage. Opinions?

Taz and Ruby are still great! They groom each other through the divider a lot now. One thing I want to do with them is teach them tricks. Anyone have ideas for tricks, or even easy agility?


----------



## whitelop (Dec 27, 2012)

I think putting the cardboard on the back of the cage is a great idea! That will help out a lot I'm sure! 

Awww, how sweet are they to groom each other through the bars! I bet thats adorable. 

I don't know much about tricks or agility. I would take it easy on Taz though, since she had a leg injury. And they're still babies so you don't want to push them too hard. There is an agility group on here, you could ask them questions!


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 27, 2012)

Yeah, I'll take it easy with tricks. I just meant cute tricks like sitting up on cue, maybe spinning, come when called, etc. I researched and found 2 websites for training dwarf rabbits. I also joined the agility group


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 31, 2012)

Taz and Ruby are still doing great! Ruby is starting to warm up to veggies a little more; she had one baby carrot and some cucumber peels. Today we're going to re-stock on food and hay, and we're going to buy a few more litterboxes so that hopefully the bunnies will start to go in them more!
Pics coming, just thought i should give quick update!


----------



## JBun (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm glad both Ruby and Taz are doing well. I hope the new litter boxes work out better for you and your buns. Let's hope it solves Taz's peeing problems


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 31, 2012)

JBun said:


> I'm glad both Ruby and Taz are doing well. I hope the new litter boxes work out better for you and your buns. Let's hope it solves Taz's peeing problems



Yes indeed!


----------



## whitelop (Dec 31, 2012)

So how many litter boxes do they have in their cages? Ellie has one in her cage and 2 out of the cage. She uses them all, but she picked the box up fairly quick. I would put a bunch of boxes in their for them, in their favorite places to pee! lol


----------



## Hyatt101 (Jan 1, 2013)

Yeah, we're doing 2 boxes per rabbit, in hopes they'll get the hang of it. How on earth did you get ellie to use the box so quickly,when she's pretty young?? I feel like I must be doing something wrong!


----------



## JBun (Jan 1, 2013)

You aren't doing anything wrong, Christina. Morgan just has this perfect angel of a rabbit, haha. My bunny, Roo, has horrible litter habits too. I haven't figured out the trick with him yet, he just wants to pee everywhere except his litter box, and only sleeps in his litter box, lol. So you aren't alone  Some rabbit's just pick it up a lot faster than others. And with some, you sometimes have to do a little experimenting before you find just the right thing to help your rabbit get good at using it's litter box. With one of my rabbits I had to move the litter box to just the right spot, then he was nearly perfect at it. With another rabbit I had to use the right kind of litter before she would use her's. With another rabbit, I had to cut the side down so it wasn't so tall for her to hop over the edge to get in to use it. And with another rabbit I had to get a bigger litter box, put her hay in there, and move it to a different spot, to get her to use her's better. And some just need to grow up to get better at it, and some have to get fixed for them to use the litter box better. So, you can see that all rabbit's are just different and need different things.


----------



## holtzchick (Jan 1, 2013)

As soon as I made a grate for the litterbox, thats when phoenix regularly started to urinate in it. I'm guessing she didn't like to stand in her urine. 

Anyways, happy new years! And yes, Morgan does just have an angel of a rabbit!


----------



## Hyatt101 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks Jenny and holtzchick! Yes, I think Ellie is an angel bunny! Maybe I'll try a litterbox with the grates to see if they like that better, plus the extra litter boxes. Would their age have anything to do with it? Like, is it possible that when they're older, their litter habits become better? Also, I noticed that they're both peeing in the same spot, near the divider. Is this a territorial thing maybe? 

Anyway, happy new year!


----------



## JBun (Jan 1, 2013)

Yes, that's probably territorial, and that's where you want to put the litter boxes.


----------



## whitelop (Jan 1, 2013)

Christina, I didn't mean to make you feel like you're doing something wrong, because you aren't! lol Trust me, I am as surprised as everyone else that Ellie is using the litter box as well as she is. And she WASN'T until the other night, when I took the grate out. I had the grate for Foo, but Ellie doesn't need it or like it. So when I took it out, thats when she started to use it exclusively. The other two boxes are in my kitchen floor in the corner she likes to pee in. I tried putting one there and she peed in it AND next to it. So I put the other one there too to fill up the whole corner and now she has no choice but to get into one and use it. And she does. She didn't pee once outside the litter box yesterday, stray poops yes, but no pee. 
She happens to be good with the box, but like Jenny said; not all of them are. 
It just takes finding what they like to pee in and sticking with it. Thats why I suggested MORE litter boxes, haha. Because more is always better and you run a better chance of finding the right spot with more boxes. haha. 
Its all trial and error with rabbits! 
I agree that the peeing next to the divider is territory marking, so putting a box there might help. 

They'll get it eventually. Unfortunately, its just one of those things that tends to take them longer to learn than other things. I wouldn't be surprised that if in a few months when Ellie goes through "puberty", her litter box habits will get worse. Oh well. Its just one of those things with rabbits. 

I'm glad to hear their doing so well. Has Ruby grown anymore? How's her little dewlap coming in?


----------



## Hyatt101 (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh no Morgan, you didn't do anything!! Lol sometimes the little buggers can be tricky, one day ruby goes in the litterbox, next day she doesn't 
That's where the new litter boxes will go; by the divider. I think I'll try some with grates, maybe that'll help. 

Ruby doesn't seem to be growing, but she stopped shedding thankfully  I'd hold her, and then I would be covered in white fur! I can't tell if she's forming a little dewlap, when she lays down, it looks like she has a double chin! I will try to snap a pic of it if i can  Cocoa, one of my outdoor bunnies, has this little tiny dewlap, it looks cute on her!


----------



## Hyatt101 (Jan 3, 2013)

Having a second litterbox has worked wonders for Ruby!! Taz...not so much. We're still working with it. Just wanted to give that little good news, since I just posted about some terrible news. I won't put too much info here since I made another thread about it, but we lost our beloved Ranger due to a heart attack, or at least, that's what we think. RIP Ranger!


----------



## Hyatt101 (Jan 6, 2013)

My outdoor rabbit cocoa currently lives in a cage in our barn that I really don't like, so I want o give her a new cage, and I was thinking of building an NIC one that could work outside. She's on a sort of bench tabl thing high up in the barn. Anyone have pics or suggestions of NIC designs that would work? I can't be anything too high, maybe one other little level at the most, but I want to make it long, so she can have more room.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Jan 14, 2013)

So I realize I haven't updated in awhile  Taz, Ruby, Cocoa, and Pockets are all doing great (cocoa formed a little dewlap that makes me smile every time I look at her!) It seems Ruby is almost perfectly litter trained! 
I'm still looking for a good cage for cocoa. I found a nice, gently used hutch for $40 that we are considering, but I want to make sure it's a nice big cage. Any suggestions? She's a medium sized rabbit, currently in a cage that I think is too small for her.


----------



## JBun (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm glad Ruby has taken to being litter box trained. I'm sure that's a relief for you. Sorry Taz isn't doing very good at it though. If it's not working out with her very well in the nic condo, you could maybe try putting her in the cage with the plastic tray bottom, for a little while and see if it helps improve her litter box habits. You have one of those cages, right? At least I thought I saw one in one of your pics with Ruby. If you do, I would still keep her close to Ruby, as I'm sure they like to be near each other. You are considering putting her out in the barn in the spring right? I'm guessing it's cause of her bad litter box habits that you may not be able to keep her indoors, so maybe trying out the cage for a little while may help. It would at least keep her from being able to make such a big mess peeing everywhere. And getting her spayed might be the trick to litter training her, though it isn't a guarantee. I know you'll try and do what you can. Again, I'm sorry about Ranger, but I'm glad all the other buns are doing good


----------



## Hyatt101 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks Jenny! Moving Taz into that other cage probably would help a great deal, but my only hesitation was that, she won't get proper exercise since I'm at school all day, which was why I built them a big condo in the first place. Do you think it'll be okay though? Yes, it looks like we're going to move her outdoors in the spring if we get the right cage. If I move her to the other cage I have that I used for ruby when I first got her, than I could start rebuilding the NIC just for Ruby.


----------



## whitelop (Jan 16, 2013)

I think she would be okay in a plastic bottomed cage while you were at school. You have to remember that they sleep most of the day anyway while you're gone. So as long as you let her out first when you first got home from school, for a few hours. She would probably be fine. Sunday Ellie spent like a solid 12 hours in her cage and she was fine, she wasn't happy with me, but physically she was fine! haha. 

I hope you find the right cages for out in the barn.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks, we're going to get her set up in the plastic bottom cage soon!


----------



## Hyatt101 (Jan 21, 2013)

Sorry I haven't updated in awhile, this blog is starting to flop a little!  

So, Taz is all set up, and I'm building an xpen for her so that she can still have good exercise, but not be out with Ruby. She'll be moving to my dads once warm weather comes. But, now that Ruby will be an only bunny, I'm hoping she can have free run of the room she's in, so she'll have her cage open during the day. She has almost perfect litter habits, so how did you guys make sure that the litter habits stayed perfect? Do I put more outside the cage? And, where can I get some wire-cord protector things so she can't chew cords? I don't know if she'll necessarily have free run of the house, (she's upstairs, and the stairs are a little steep), plus, my mom wasn't pleased at the thought of a rabbit running free around the house  so I figured she could at least have free run of the room she's in. If your bunnies have free run of rooms, how do you make sure they have perfect litter habits, keep them from chewing things, etc.


----------



## whitelop (Jan 21, 2013)

For me, Ellie picked a spot in my floor that she wanted to potty in, that's where i put her litter box. She has done pretty well with itshe did have one pee accident today. Other than getting them spayed, i don't think they'll ever be 100% litter trained. There will always be stray poops and the occasional pee. I would just have as many litter boxes as she will use. Make sure you put lots of hay in them too. That way she'll be prompted to eat hay and poop. I think that why Ellie is so good, because she loves hay and its only in her litter boxes. 
It will probably take her a few days to get used living in the room along with her cage, so she may poop mark a bit but hopefully it will die down. As for chewing, i think getting your cords covered or blocked will help. Other than that, you need to find out what she likes to chew, if she likes to chew.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks! Yes, I always stuff her litter boxes with hay, which helps a great deal. I'm rebuilding the NIC cage for her, so it'll be a little smaller, but probably taller. She LOVES to run around the room, and so far, as she's been out for a little while supervised, I haven't seen any poop or pee yet, so I'm hoping she'll keep going in her litterbox!


----------



## JBun (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm glad Ruby has turned out to be a good house rabbit for you. I feel bad for little Taz, but I'm sure it's really hard to deal with her being so messy.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Jan 22, 2013)

I feel so bad for Taz too, but maybe she would do better outside, with lots of exercise. The smell is horrible in her cage, so people don't want to go into the room with the bunnies.


----------



## whitelop (Jan 22, 2013)

Bunnies do stink! Haha, maybe she will be better outside.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah, that's what we figured


----------



## Hyatt101 (Jan 28, 2013)

So... I haven't updated in awhile! I think this blog is starting to...flop 
All the bunnies are great! I have noticed this weird thing with Ruby though... I put a pet bed in her cae to see what she would do with it, and she tears at it a little, but she doesn't poop or pee in it, thankfully. But, she had this extra litterbox at the back of her cage that she used to sleep in, and her other litterbox and the front was the one she used to pee and poop. Ever since I gave her the pet bed, she's been dragging the sleeping litterbox out to the center of her cage 
As long as she keeps up her perfect litter habits, I'm fine  
As for Taz, she's been pooping and peeing on one side of the smaller cage, which is a good thing, right? I'm hesitant to put a litterbox in there for fear that she won't use it, and just drag it around :rollseyes: 

Cocoa and Pockets are great too  We're saving up for REALLY nice hutches for them (and Taz once she moves out there). I had a question though: we all know that moving an indoor rabbit outdoors in the middle of winter will ultimately lead to death since they aren't used to the climate, but what if you brought an outdoor rabbit, who is used to the cold, inside. Would it have any effect on them? I was thinking about it, and it made me curious


----------

